# Help :(



## Kimyey (Aug 30, 2016)

One of our Girls eyes are shut, it just started today. she rarely opens it I also noticed the over all color is a deep orange where as the other eye is not as orange, she is a bit tired but over all still eating and walking around any ideas ? Im wondering if one of the other chickens pecker her in the eye  Anything would be appreciated, I did put some ointment on her eye but am thinking I will take her to the vet. 

She isn't exhibiting any other signs besides being a little more tired and the appearance of her eye


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks almost like her eye has been injured. Is the other open and clear?


----------



## Kimyey (Aug 30, 2016)

@robin416 thank you for your input yes the other is perfectly normal


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't quite know what to tell you. 

You can pick up an antibiotic eye ointment at the feed store or co-op and apply it to the affected eye. The fact that it looks like the orbit is bugged out, it's clean looking and not red has me confused on what might be going on. Maybe someone else has seen this before.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe there's something in her eye.Try flushing it out w/ normal saline solution.I have a rooster who had a closed eye and it turned out he had a severe ear infection on that side.Have you tried to open the eye and look for any abnormalities/injuries?


----------



## laraloveschad (Sep 21, 2016)

one of my hens is currently having the exact same problem! i don't think she was pecked or injured, but i have her segregated in a cage in case it's a germ or something. following.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where a pic is very helpful. Sometimes we see things that the owner misses. It's also a very good diagnostic tool. Many say it's a swollen eye when it's a sinus.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Flush with saline solution and apply Terramycin eye ointment into the eye twice a day until healed. A tiny bit of the ointment is all that is needed, it will melt into the eye once applied.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/terramycin opthalmic ointment
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/terramycin-eye-ointment


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would do what Dawg does. I had one once and I kept her separate but still in the middle of things so she could rest and recover. I don't know if it was a peck or an injury. It just did not come back.


----------



## laraloveschad (Sep 21, 2016)

these are pics of my hen with the same looking issue, but on both eyes. she will occasionally attempt to open her eyes, but it does seem to strain her. i will get the eye ointment suggested. thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How long has this been going on?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

One eye swollen and closed and I'd suspect it had been pecked or scratched, but two eyes swollen and closed? I now suspect a possible respiratory disease.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not going there yet, myself because there doesn't appear to be any sinus involvement and the bird looks dry.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How does a hen with 2 swollen eyes shut find food and water? 2 symptomatic eyes does sound more like an illness.


----------



## laraloveschad (Sep 21, 2016)

my hen wasn't/isn't finding water. i hold water up to her beak a dozen times a day, which isn't sustainable, obviously. i have covered the floor of the crate covered with food as well as a very full bowl, so she does seem to be eating and scratching it around.i'm going to get the tetramyacin tomorrow as suggested. any other ideas??? this is probably day 5 of this symptom.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She should be able to find water as long as it is in the same place each time. I've had blind birds, the trick is to never move anything.

Put her water near her food, place her in front of the water, splash your finger in it so she hears. You might have to do that a few times but she will figure it out and can drink free choice.

Is the swelling soft? I would almost think that giving her a children's benadryl dose in the liquid might be worth a shot.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What about eye worms?I don't have that problem in Ohio but I know it's a problem in other parts of the country.I do not know anything about them.I noticed the eye was swollen underneath so could also be an upper respiratory infection.Are you able to take her to a vet?


----------

